# Mysql 80 install error



## Elias000 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi everyone
I don't understand BSD . MySQL client setup error .Do not try to explain the cause of the error because I won't understand just code thank's.(my English is bad)


```
/usr/ports/databases/mysql80-client/work/mysql-8.0.14/mysys/stacktrace.cc:258:11: error: use of undeclared identifier 'backtrace'
  int n = backtrace(addrs, array_elements(addrs));
          ^
/usr/ports/databases/mysql80-client/work/mysql-8.0.14/mysys/stacktrace.cc:262:18: error: use of undeclared identifier 'backtrace_symbols'
  if ((strings = backtrace_symbols(addrs, n))) {
                 ^
/usr/ports/databases/mysql80-client/work/mysql-8.0.14/mysys/stacktrace.cc:268:5: error: use of undeclared identifier 'backtrace_symbols_fd'
    backtrace_symbols_fd(addrs, n, fileno(stderr));
    ^
3 errors generated.
*** [mysys/CMakeFiles/mysys.dir/stacktrace.cc.o] Error code 1

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql80-client/work/.build
1 error

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql80-client/work/.build
*** [mysys/CMakeFiles/mysys.dir/all] Error code 2

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql80-client/work/.build
1 error

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql80-client/work/.build
*** [all] Error code 2

make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql80-client/work/.build
1 error

make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql80-client/work/.build
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql80-client
root@black:/usr/ports/databases/mysql80-client #
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2019)

Use packages.


----------

